# Essex Rescue Centre Fun Day - Hello



## MissyJ

Hi im Jemma, 

Im on here on behalf of my good friend Diane Butcher, as she runs a reptile rescue centre (that is self funded) she never has enough hours in the day to be able to pop onto the net so im here to let you all know about the centre.

There is a fun day on SATURDAY 14TH JULY 12-4pm and everyone is welcome. There are raffles, stalls, gift stands, a bouncy castle, disco, a bbq (weather permitted) and much more going on. Some of the raffle prizes include a holiday abroad, champagne, meals and loads more. Also come along and meet all the animals.

ALL money raised on this day will be put into the centre, Di already does bootsales most weekends to try keep the centre open so hopefully this day will help them raise enough money to build more runs in the garden (as letting the animals have as much natural sunlight, and as much of a natural enviroment is important to the centre) and to also buy a new out-house so they can take in more unwanted reptiles.

Di also works with many other reptile rescue and the centre now has its very own reptile vet. The centre does try to rehome as many of the reptiles they can to people they know will look after them, but some of the reptiles do bite and can not be rehomed so they stay at the centre full time.

The centre also offers a boarding facility for a small fee, for reptile lovers to leave there pets in safe hands if they wish to go on holiday.

So anybody who knows of an unwanted reptile please pass on Diane's information as there is no reptile that the centre does not take in !!!

Please look over the centres site if you wish to :
Di takes in new animals everyday so its best to ring if your intrested as the sites are often not updated as the list of reptiles in is constantly changing so it is not possible to keep them completely up to date.

Di's Reptile Rescue

To contact us call 01206 390197 / 01206 394533 / 07970855916 / 07768922456 or Email us at [email protected] 

Di's Reptile Rescue
62 Stourview Close
Mistley 
Manningtree
Essex, CO11 1LZ


----------



## MissyJ

thanks all for sayin welcome to me !!!


----------



## Athravan

:welcome1:and I hope that it all goes well.

That is the date of the Barking show though isn't it? I imagine a lot of people will be tied up with that.


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Yep, shame it is the same day as the Show - most of us Essex peeps are going to Barking


----------



## MissyJ

Dirteewrongen said:


> Yep, shame it is the same day as the Show - most of us Essex peeps are going to Barking


 
yeah Di was a bit loopy picking that day but if you want to pop over after the show feel free to :smile:


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Would have liked to but can't with snakes to get home.  
Of all the days :lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666

:welcome1:welcome welcome
hmm im comin to that:-o
:grin1:


----------



## Fangio

:welcome1: Hi Jemma, I'll probably stick my nose in after the Barking show


----------



## Andy b 1

dont worry, i'll go to that and may even rehome that milk snake


----------



## tombraider

Hiya Jemma. sorry for not saying welcome earlier. Its a bit far away for me to travel but I hope the rescue has a lovely day and makes loads of money 

Maxine. x


----------



## darkdan99

Fangio said:


> :welcome1: Hi Jemma, I'll probably stick my nose in after the Barking show


gis a lift then  

If i can find it i may pop by


----------



## Fangio

darkdan99 said:


> gis a lift then
> 
> If i can find it i may pop by


To barking or the rescue? Either is cool. Sorry couldn't make it to the shop been busy selling animals this weekend! Next weekend though def.:smile:


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## Burmese Man

welcome to the forum


----------



## darkdan99

Was only joking...But since ur offering lmao.

I had sat off anyway, and i know u didnt pop in on sunday so i kinda guessed


----------



## Fangio

darkdan99 said:


> Was only joking...But since ur offering lmao.
> 
> I had sat off anyway, and i know u didnt pop in on sunday so i kinda guessed


I might've done..... you dunno what I look like! Mwhahahahaha!!! No.... I didn't should be this sunday afternoon though if all goes according to plan.:smile:


----------

